# Mobile Home



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

SparkyJ said:


> Hey fellas, running a new service in a mobile home. My AHJ said to use mobile home feeder cable in PVC from the service equipment rack on the outside to the loadcenter inside. This is my first mobile home service. Why cannot I use SE cable instead? Thoughts


SE cable is 3 wire, ser is 4 wire, and you need 4 wire for a subfed panel inside the mobile home. Also you can not put a SE or ser cable inside of a raceway. (I know we do for physical protection but don't rip my head off about that) Around here all mobile homes must be fed with copper not aluminum mobile home feeder.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

not familiar with the term srevice equipment 'rack'. if you mean the from the the pedestal or trans, then yes it needs to be protected.mobile homes are notorious for mice and uh other damage.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

papaotis said:


> not familiar with the term srevice equipment 'rack'. if you mean the from the the pedestal or trans, then yes it needs to be protected.mobile homes are notorious for mice and uh other damage.


He's talking about the disconnect and meter outside. Don't forget the intersystem bond outside at the rack!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

which to me means the pedestal, the meter on a pole, or the disconnect fastened to the home. correct?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

papaotis said:


> which to me means the pedestal, the meter on a pole, or the disconnect fastened to the home. correct?


On a mobile home the disconnect and meter can not be attached to the building because of its not a permanent structure. Here we build a strut rack about 10' away and run conduit to the home. They make a meter disconnect pedestal but it costs about triple what a rack costs so most mobile home parks don't want to pay the extra money for it.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

papaotis said:


> which to me means the pedestal, the meter on a pole, or the disconnect fastened to the home. correct?


Sorry but yes, you are absolutely correct!


----------



## SparkyJ (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

SparkyJ said:


> Hey fellas, running a new service in a mobile home. My AHJ said to use *mobile home feeder cable* in PVC from the service equipment rack on the outside to the loadcenter inside. This is my first mobile home service. Why cannot I use SE cable instead? Thoughts


Unsure of what your AHJ means by this......:blink:~CS~:blink:


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> Unsure of what your AHJ means by this......:blink:~CS~:blink:


It's a 4 wire cable similar to URD but has a green wire for ground. It is also xhhw so no worries about going inside a building. We ask for it as mobile home cable at the supply house. It's handy for feeding outbuildings or even just subpanels if you are using aluminum


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Thx Forge:thumbsup:

yeah i seen them hanging outta the mobile's panel , didn't think it was rated to run all the way back to the service gear......~CS~


----------

